# Are they in the rivers yet?



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

Hey all you Northern Ohio guys... can we get an update on whether the Steelies are moving into the river systems yet?

I was Hoping that rain and low temps we had last week would start drawing them in.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not really yet, at least not from what I've heard from multiple sources. You might find a few random fish, but there's been no push yet. A couple more weeks and a good rain and we'll start seeing more show up.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

There may be a few in. Water temps in the rivers are still in the 70's. You may get lucky but you have to really hunt for them.


----------



## Irishtrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Out of no reason other than impatience I tried the chagrin today. Nothing doing. It's what I expected but had to check it out for myself. River temp was 66 degrees.


----------



## Irishtrooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Now I have maggots in the fridge and the wife is already throwing a fit. Told her when its season dont open the bottom drawer cause you won't like it. I warned her..


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Irishtrooper said:


> Now I have maggots in the fridge and the wife is already throwing a fit. Told her when its season dont open the bottom drawer cause you won't like it. I warned her..


 Lol for this reason exactly, I bought a couple bait pucks last year. Can't see what's in them and they seem to keep them alive well enough.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Invest in a small refrigerator and keep it in the garage or basement. Then you can keep anything you want in it without pi$$ing off the wife.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> Lol for this reason exactly, I bought a couple bait pucks last year. Can't see what's in them and they seem to keep them alive well enough.


Reminds me that I'm not allowed to tie eggs at the kitchen table...pfft...women....


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

The 10-day is looking better for steelies. Low's in the 50's at night and some rain. Here we go


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Seen a few caught. 

Not long now and they will be running!!


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

one caught in fairport off the rocks today on a little cleo


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Weatherhead (Dec 9, 2017)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> View attachment 276445
> View attachment 276447


Sniper, 
You are one way of the more frequently vocal guys on here, thanks for that. Once they are up in the rivers far enough for us waders... please do send out a post to let us know. I've been day dreaming of getting back out there since April .


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The last post I shared was a public fishing report, I google Cleveland metro parks fishing report and read what Mike Durkalec has to say. He’s usually pretty honest and straight forward about what he’s seen in the Metroparks from week to week.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike has been electrofishing and has found a few in the river. They are geting a few on the shoreline by fairport also.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Woke up this morning to low 50s and that's supposed to continue for a bit I think. Also see lots of rain moving in this week. That should get them moving.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I tried casting around the Vermilion today for an hour& missed two bass. One I couldn’t tell what it was but after missing a smallie a little later I’m pretty sure the first fish was a bass also. Saw 3 does while fishing, was nice to get on the river for the first time this year.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Spillway (Nov 24, 2011)

They are moving in near shore for pier fishermen. Started in the East and is moving West.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Spillway said:


> They are moving in near shore for pier fishermen. Started in the East and is moving West.



Hey Spillway, your signature in Seer It Fishing could use a t


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

After this rain should be a few moving up the rivers


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes they are in the rivers and around the breakwalls and the mouths of the river ! Maybe not in great numbers but there in ! Just have to find them there constantly moving


----------

